# Which Release?



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Slow day so I was wondering...what kind of release are you shootin' and what brand?


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

Stan sx3 large 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

Truball Max pro, Trufire Extreme, TSS Revolver(blast from the past LOL)


----------



## grandd7 (Feb 25, 2010)

Truball HT two finger


----------



## lightyouup412 (May 2, 2019)

Dale_B1 said:


> Truball Max pro, Trufire Extreme, TSS Revolver(blast from the past LOL)


Wow bro, those are some old and outdated equipment. You should try something more modern. The results will be much better.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Tru Ball the last 10 years after shooting Scott since the 80’s.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueduck (May 15, 2006)

TruFire Hardcore buckle Max


----------



## greg ledger (Oct 5, 2017)

Stan sx2, also trying a new to me jet black.


----------



## Crf4fitte (Dec 11, 2018)

Choc addiction luv it


----------



## Joe Jackson (Dec 8, 2016)

Like Mike. End Game for finger release. When used with back tension, the arrow is GONE.


----------



## bowtechky (Jan 30, 2013)

Carter Too Simple and also have a Carter Honey that I practice with occasionally.


----------



## BAS78 (Feb 14, 2016)

Stan Just X for hunting, Tru Ball sweet spot pro for targets


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

survivalistd said:


> Stan sx3 large
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Same as Doc Holiday....^^^^^ good company


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

I like the Stan Shootoff Heavy metal 4 for targets/3D, the curve just seems to feel right, but I hunt with a Scott Shark, can't drop it from a tree LOL


----------



## mshockey (Nov 24, 2013)

Still shooting a trusty old Rope & Spike.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd like to try that GOAT that Tru Ball has out.


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

TRU Ball Abyss and Fulcrum Flex.
Mostly Fulcrum Flex..


----------



## JoeBear1958 (Feb 21, 2018)

Hey Carlosii. Tru Ball HT 4L


----------



## Mikey1z (Jan 5, 2011)

Carter Plain 1 and Carter Insatiable. Great triggers and easy to rebuild


----------



## Wishunt (Jun 25, 2016)

True Ball HT flex, True Ball Assasin, True Ball Abyss, Stan,


----------



## GDLT31 (Jul 28, 2011)

Carter Lucky,the best release for me.
I shoot Hoyt CRX32,50lbs and this release works really good me.It ended my target panic,and my grouping got smaller.


----------



## cwmoss (May 17, 2019)

Following this thread also, as I am getting back into archery after 30 years. A lot has changed.


----------



## Posterboy0923 (May 19, 2019)

TRUBall & TRUFire for me.


----------



## GDCrain (Jun 24, 2016)

Tru-Ball Boss X


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

GDCrain said:


> Tru-Ball Boss X


I like my Boss X...but that GOAT is awful tempting.


----------



## quizzinator (Mar 31, 2013)

Stan SX3


----------



## BridgerMT (Nov 30, 2018)

TruFire SYNAPSE


----------



## bbell00 (Dec 1, 2009)

Scott Rhino XT


----------



## WECoyote (Apr 17, 2019)

Tru Ball sweet spot and Scott Sigma.


----------



## SP Jetdriver (Jan 25, 2019)

Trueball max Pro for 3D and target.


----------



## colegrp (Feb 26, 2015)

Scott Mongoose XT


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Zenith Comfort 3 - simple and proven. I've had a couple for over 20 years and they just keep on functioning perfectly. (as long as I do my part)
Carter Just-B-Cuz - I'm trying to get into the current millennium 

Allen


----------



## rockurob (Feb 1, 2019)

GDCrain said:


> Tru-Ball Boss X


tried the above, can't seem to get over, my index finger being the trigger finger
so went back to my Scott Shark 
but I will try the Boss X again … not giving up


----------



## stirlababamba (Nov 9, 2014)

Truball Abyss


----------



## GGeiger82 (Jul 14, 2018)

Scott little goose


----------



## vjoe911 (May 30, 2011)

I was shooting Tru Ball G.O.A.T Just switched to the stan XTinction Index release


----------



## vjoe911 (May 30, 2011)

G.O.A.T is a awesome release But Switched to a index Stan Xtinction an love it


----------



## conquestador (Mar 28, 2010)

I've been shooting a Jim Fletcher Fletchunter for about 20 years but I've got my Stan Xtinction on order. Should be here any day and I can't wait.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

conquestador said:


> I've been shooting a Jim Fletcher Fletchunter for about 20 years but I've got my Stan Xtinction on order. Should be here any day and I can't wait.


Hang on to that fletchunter, when Bear bought them out last year they stopped making them.


----------



## archreygirl (Aug 10, 2017)

Stan Perfex and Stan Shootdown, also the Stan Element resistance release


----------



## Maverick1 (Dec 8, 2011)

TRUFire Hurricane H.O.T. Probably time for an upgrade.....but if it's not broken, why change it?


----------



## Maverick1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Is there a prize for oldest release actually being used? (I'm sure mine wouldn't win.....but it's from 2003 or so!.....)


----------



## Bbike (May 24, 2016)

Carter RX1, Carter Quickie + and Spot Hogg Wiseguy . I prefer a trigger forward , top quality single hook wrist strap release.


----------



## tbrown9897 (Feb 21, 2019)

ishoot stan!!! I have a blackice which is my primary release a stan shootoff for a thumb then lastly a blackjack which is set extremely cold that I really don't shoot very much unless my form seems off


----------



## Stu W (Jun 18, 2014)

I've been using the older heavy metal Stan. I like it in spite of it making my hand turn black each time I start sweating. LOL.








Regards,
Stu


----------



## Stu W (Jun 18, 2014)

Nuts! Another picture rotated. Can anyone point me in the right direction on how to insert photos in proper orientation? Or is it just my computer showing this one and others I've posted turned sideways?

Regards,
Stu


----------



## bowglo (Jul 16, 2019)

scott little goose


----------



## glennt1948 (Oct 30, 2016)

Carter Wise Choice mostly.
Carter Evolution Back Tension for drills to practice proper use of the Wise Choice like a back tension


----------



## Mindful (Sep 6, 2017)

I have been using a Quickie.....reliable, without issues.


----------



## Wilvon (Dec 30, 2015)

Guess I am not a real well versed archer, but I use an off the shelf Blackout finger pull from Bass Pro. Works for me.


----------



## Wilvon (Dec 30, 2015)

I bought a Black Out from Bass Pro 5 years ago, finger pull. Works for me.


----------



## RB442MIKE (Oct 6, 2017)

Scott shark here. Can’t find the fletch hunter. Lost it when I moved or may still be using it


----------



## Eurostadt (Jul 10, 2016)

Scott Little Goose. Been using it for year.


----------



## dawgtrainer (Nov 27, 2008)

Carter 2 shot.


----------



## RandyW1960 (Apr 29, 2018)

Tru-Ball Boss X 4 finger for hunting and competition. I just like how it feels.


----------



## k8dfi (Apr 30, 2017)

I have been out of archery for some time now. Although I have used a couple of releases that I don't remember what they were. My go to release was the Barner. Yes, I'm old


----------



## Ricky San (Sep 4, 2018)

Stan Micro 3, Stan MoreX, Scott Halo


----------



## Jaxx (Nov 20, 2015)

Trying a Nock2it.


----------



## NOLTO7 (Aug 13, 2019)

Sweet spot pro for 3D and a Carter RX1 (trigger) for hunting.


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

Back tension ARC L'Attendeux, best fitting 3 finger what I've ever tried.
Thumb TRUBall Blade Pro. Backup for 3D if it's very windy and only release for hunting..


----------



## redyak3 (Nov 5, 2011)

Went from a Truball Fang to a Spot Hogg Wise Guy and glad I did.


----------



## Foureyed (Dec 29, 2014)

Truefire hardcore has been good to me.


----------



## Bbike (May 24, 2016)

As I posted previously my go releases are the Carter RX1 and Quickie+ , I just picked the B3 Claw wrist release and am really liking it. I has a more compact lighter head than the Carter and Wiseguy, very trigger forward with a light crisp trigger. The quality is great and a simple mechanism. Been shooting it everyday for 2 weeks and so far very impressive.


----------



## johngolds (Sep 5, 2013)

scott mongoose. I just cant pull the trigger on a back tension release.


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

Happend to buy 2 more releases 'cause I got them ridiculously cheap.
TRUBall Fulcrum Flex (did own quicksilver version already from this but traded it to Blade Pro. Will try it at 2 finger version.)
TRUBall Sweetspot Pro. Just for try and if I don't like it, I will sell it away.


----------



## vinmang (Feb 13, 2019)

Scott Mongoose XT.


----------



## divingdad (Mar 17, 2018)

I've only been target shooting for about a year and a half. Started with tru-ball absolute 360. Currently using a Sweet spot pro. I just ordered a Stan Prefex resistance release to see if I like that better.


----------



## bp4ester (Apr 29, 2019)

Great options listed here


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

Now I have 2 more to consider.... 
I think that Sweetspot is going for sale but others will stay.

Track, Hunting, Track.... ARC will stay main, Blade will go for hunting/track for windy conditions and Fulcrum flex will have 2 finger option soon.


----------



## edmackey (Aug 21, 2019)

tru ball...works great on my new bow....but have not tried an alternative


----------



## Doug036 (Oct 6, 2013)

truefire


----------



## Thomas Campbell (Apr 3, 2019)

I shoot a Stan Perfex medium and A TRU Ball Blade Pro both Thumb release


----------



## 52 farmer (Jan 3, 2013)

Carter-Lucky,works great for me


----------



## steelerzzz (Nov 25, 2006)

Carter Quickie + Tru ball short and sweet....Spott Hogg Friday Night Delight....and really am starting to prefer the Spott Hogg keeton


----------



## Dadof8 (Feb 7, 2003)

blueduck said:


> TruFire Hardcore buckle Max


This.


----------



## Boogan1 (Oct 4, 2005)

I am still shooting the same Hot Shot AR rope that I bought in 1986. My last bow was a Hoyt Vector Turbo and at 34" ata that was about as short as I could go and still use it. Looking at a new shorter Hoyt so I just ordered a Carter Insatiable 3. Guess I will finally have to go to a D loop. That hot shot has sure been good to me.


----------



## dennisg6633 (Oct 18, 2009)

tru ball abyss flex


----------



## Charlievet (Nov 28, 2019)

Thumb Trigger T.R.U. BALL MAX PRO 4 Thanks!


----------



## jjp016 (Mar 1, 2013)

I've always like the Scott stuff. They're very comfortable in my wrist.


----------



## AZtourist (Nov 16, 2010)

Carter. Have a couple and never have let me down.


----------



## Charlievet (Nov 28, 2019)

Charlievet said:


> Thumb Trigger T.R.U. BALL MAX PRO 4 Thanks!


Thumb Trigger: Carter Just B Cuz for a 1/2 inch longer draw length over the Max Pro...


----------



## kman802 (Nov 12, 2011)

carter target 3


----------



## muleman027 (Aug 24, 2015)

i like carter releases very well made not cheap and i prefer thumb releases


----------



## Hoyt crx 32 (Nov 24, 2019)

Tru ball the beast and love the buckle strap


----------



## flyman28 (Dec 23, 2019)

After 20 years I am finally upgrading my equipment. I currently shoot an original trophy hunter ball bearing release. I am a squeezer from shooting and it still surprises me when the release lets the arrow go. I am a hunter not a target guy. I haven't used anything but this release in 20 years. Are the new releases that much smoother or better in some sense? I talk with shops and they tell me how the technology has improved but it appears that it just means more acts before firing in some ways. I like simple. Lock the release on, Sit in my stand, See a deer, Pull back, set, aim, Squeeze. What am I missing?


----------



## Baywaters (Dec 29, 2016)

Tru-Fire and Scott


----------



## rkbroyl (Oct 1, 2016)

Scott Pursuit


----------



## LeHenrri (May 22, 2017)

I need to upgrade from my cheap finger release. I bought a tru Fire 4 and lost it in 5 days. I like the idea of a Carter, Scott or Stan thumb button release, but I am worried about the click and the price (I know I will lose it)


----------



## Mr. Ken (Aug 6, 2019)

Tru Ball Boss X. Have a Carter Evolution to play with and just won a Cobra Switch release this weekend.


----------



## SDb0huntr (Nov 8, 2017)

Hot shot Nano release. also have 3 Scott releases.


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

I've been thinking to go back to index trigger for hunting.
I will keep shooting ARC backtension release with my target bow's or in very windy situations I have TRU Ball Blade Pro but that's just backup.
Using it now for hunting.

Cons with thumb trigger at hunting IMO is anchor... 
I usually hunt when it's cold so you need to keep your neck clear for anchoring fingers into jaw line.
I'm not really confident about that when there's clothes between my fingers and jaw. 
With index, you anchor higher. Thats one reason. Kisser button might help this a bit and been thinking to ad it too and test it.

Another is that hardly ever those shooting situations are perferct. So U can pull and shoot relaxed shot like in track/3D.
I think index is most forgiving for little "punching" but I will also allow that pull thru good shot what supposed to be the one you take.

I've been thinking this for whole season now but I wasn't surprised that one youtube video is there with same conclusions about forgiveness what I have.

Inside Out Precision:


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Scott Quick-Shot


----------



## westender (Sep 25, 2017)

I’m going to be 74 this year. For the last few years I’ve become less stable aiming and pin float has increased. Predictably, even though I try to use back tension technique to execute the shot with my Short-n-Sweetr (index finger release), this has lead to a tendency to punch the trigger more frequently or even flinch a shot off now and then. I dug out an old Stan hinge and I’m going to shoot it for a while . . to see if I can train my brain to simply accept the degree of float I see And execute the hinge release, through the float, slowly and smoothly . . and see what kind of scores that can produce compared to scores with punched or flinched shots. At least that’s my plan.

I imagine many of you “senior” archers have experienced becoming less stable . . and wondering how you chose to address the situation?


----------



## dave insan (Mar 31, 2014)

try a tru fire edge great release


----------



## Berryg (Feb 16, 2020)

bump


----------



## Berryg (Feb 16, 2020)

bump


----------



## luckyhook (Feb 7, 2020)

trufire wrist strap


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

TRU Ball Sweet Spot 3.


----------



## Hunterfreak90 (Feb 1, 2020)

I’ve heard great things about the Spot Hogg Wise Guy


----------



## Viking53 (Aug 26, 2019)

any hinge but still my favorite is my old 2 finger Stano


----------



## edlavelle (May 16, 2013)

Longhorn


----------



## 2rott (Dec 5, 2011)

JUst started shooting after a 18yr lay-off & bought a Spot Hogg Wiseguy after trying a friends. like it...


----------



## RangerDad (Jul 10, 2018)

Fulkrum Flex and Abyss Flex. They feel the same in my hand for target.
I will also shoot Carter Just cuz plus. Considering hunting with the Just cuz plus this year.


----------



## Kessick (Feb 2, 2020)

Carter evolution. Fantastic tension release.


----------



## min.joe (Jan 23, 2017)

True ball thumb


----------



## zekesteve (Sep 8, 2013)

Carter RX1, 2 years now after decades of Trufire


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

I have three that I shoot regularly. a Zenith Comfort 3 w/post, a Carter Solution 2 w/post on the safety lever, and an older Carter HoleThing that I like too much to quit using. I use any one of them at any time and I hunt with the two hinges as much as with the HoleThing.


----------



## zekesteve (Sep 8, 2013)

Carter RX1


----------



## Iamewe64 (Dec 24, 2008)

Longhorn hex and Whalens hooker


----------



## bgriffin (Aug 14, 2008)

Scott Advantage and TruBall Assassin


----------



## Wparcher (Nov 7, 2016)

Trufire Hurricane


----------



## Wrightbe (May 12, 2020)

Carter Wise Choice. Love it


----------



## dondiego (May 23, 2020)

I'm there with you! I had no idea that things had changed so much. That's what happens when we spend our years working for the Benjamín's!


----------



## Sandra Dil (Mar 28, 2020)

I do not think so


----------



## itry4deer!111 (May 31, 2020)

tru ball also


----------



## Schmidt820 (Jul 4, 2020)

i recently switched from index to thumb. Using a Cobra and love it.


----------

